# Knick vs Cavs Game Thread: 11/25/08 - The Intro of The New Look Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







​**Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*​
*Knicks:*


> Right now, Al Harrington, Tim Thomas and Cuttino Mobley are numbers.
> 
> 
> It's hard for the Knicks faithful to look past the contracts that officially come off the books in two summers. All the locals can see are visions on LeBron James, Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade on the horizon. They've been waiting for a decade to escape salary-cap hell.​
> ...


*Cavs:*


> The Cavaliers want to turn Quicken Loans Arena into the House of Pain for opposing teams.
> 
> 
> "You always want teams to fear coming to your building," Cavs forward LeBron James said. "There should never be an easy game when they come to your building. It should be that way all the time. We've been able to do that thus far."​
> ...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If knick fans are smart they will shower lebron with all types of love. If I was there I would cheer him everytime he scored a basket lol.:clap:


----------



## 3intheKey (Nov 3, 2008)

no doubt...treat him like he's on the knicks already lol gotta let him know what's up for 2010..even though he already knows


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I would like to think that even though LeBron will be in town tonight, the fans will still cheer on the Knicks more than they will LeBron.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just want to see how D'Antoni gets the new guys into his offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I just want to see how D'Antoni gets the new guys into his offense.


Are they playing, though? There's an issue going on with Cuttino Mobley that hasn't finalized the trade, I believe. Harrington will be good to go, but not sure about Mobley/Thomas.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Last I heard also, only Harrington is certain.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks look and played like crap, what an *** whooping they are receiving. Nate Robinson is out with a groin injury, that more than likely will linger for a while. We are undersize, and can't rebound for ****. Horrible 1st half! 67-38 Half-Time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

One more thing, can some Knick fans stop kissing Lebron's ***? It looks bad, especially if you are supposed to be rooting for *your* team. They act like this guy is already signed a damn contract to come here, it's quite nauseating. There are other free agents out there in 2010 people, damn.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This was pretty much how I figured this game to go lol. Knicks undermaned, undersized, and the new teammates not evening having a chance to practice together.

And I know Kitty is loving the garden showering James with love lmao.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> And I know Kitty is loving the garden showering James with love lmao.


lol I've always hated that since the Jordan era, when some Knick fans were sweating Jordan. It made me sick! :azdaja:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks just get crushed tonight. Just a bad night all around. Figured it would to hard though with the new players and what not.


And one more thing, the knicks saying Roberson is a lights out pure shooter is a joke. Ive tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt and give him some time to get used to things, but he stinks. Plain and simple.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The new guys just need to practice, but damn...that was horrible. We really need someone on this team that actually resembles a center.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Donnie Walsh (2 year) long term plan is definately in affect after the 119-101 embarrassing loss in MSG. 

It looks like Knick-Fans could start their 2 year vacation of watching Knick B-Ball now. 
Dantoni did not make a good impresion on Marbury & Curry like he did for Crawful & Zach....so the team is without focal scorers to take the pressure off of our young winning role players Nate, Chandler, Lee, and sometime Duhorn. 

*Mobley & Tim Thomas vs Marbury & Curry* 
You call it......


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*How many seasons from now will it take for the Knicks to win 50 games out of the next 164 games (two seasons) is the Donnie Walsh and Dantoni question???* 
:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*If you expected to do much....*

other than position themselves for to be competitive in '10 and '11 via FAs, trades, or picks, you are either naive or foolish. You simply cannot lose so many bad contracts and purge the team of incomplete players and still be a contender for the playoffs. They might make them but I don't expect them to. I DO expect them to improve in their play. There are some good pieces here but we lack shooters and a center. A year and a half is a LONG time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Donnie Walsh (2 year) long term plan is definately in affect after the 119-101 embarrassing loss in MSG.
> 
> It looks like Knick-Fans could start their 2 year vacation of watching Knick B-Ball now.
> Dantoni did not make a good impresion on Marbury & Curry like he did for Crawful & Zach....so the team is without focal scorers to take the pressure off of our young winning role players Nate, Chandler, Lee, and sometime Duhorn.
> ...


This team went from being exciting to downright embarassing in one trade and in one game. God help us if this continues the rest of the year.


----------

